# Help needing this slab identified.



## Howmuchwood (Jul 8, 2020)

I Was given this by a friend that has a family tree service. I am told maple....and if it is maple,what kind? Yes I am a newbie....I am trying to teach myself tree/wood identities to both benefit and broaden my woodworking knowledge and skills but it is not as simple as it sounds. am sure it is something that comes mostly with time and experience. Anyways, any help would be appreciated. Thanks all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2020)

One species is toast!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## djg (Jul 8, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> One species is toast!


French (sub-species?)

Wish I had friends like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks like Bigleaf Maple Burl to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 8, 2020)

I agree with Matt, good friend you have too......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2020)

Sell a little chunk and get you some oven cleaner!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 9, 2020)

Now I want French toast with maple syrup.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 9, 2020)

Howmuchwood said:


> View attachment 190242


That is freaking hilarious! Well played!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2020)

@Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 10, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> One species is toast!


No, it's Teflonia frypaneous. The outer covering does look like toast though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2020)

big leaf maple burl


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 11, 2020)

Maple maple maple maple toast?!? maple maple maple lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Howmuchwood (Jul 12, 2020)

I Have no clue how that French toast picture got in there...pretty hilarious though. So someone said bigleaf maple burl, could that really be a slab of burl? Not just birdseye? I am about to research the differences please forgive me for my limited knowledge I love woodworking but I new to working with live edge type wood ect. and just beginning different woods and identification of them. I am debating on exactly what I should do with it. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated but let's go more for serious replies and leave the French toast out of it, I already ate it, so farewell to that....and now on my way to the store for some oven cleaner. Thanks all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Howmuchwood (Jul 12, 2020)

Also does anyone know the going rate for something like this?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 12, 2020)

Yea that's not birdseye, it's burl. On second thought, send it to me for close up look!


----------



## phinds (Jul 12, 2020)

Howmuchwood said:


> ... leave the French toast out of it


A hopeless request. We never let go of something funny. 

If you're interested in wood identification, I suggest the pinned posts at the top of the wood ID sub-forum

https://woodbarter.com/forums/wood-identification-characteristics-of-wood.40/

plus my wood ID web site.


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 12, 2020)

Howmuchwood said:


> I Have no clue how that French toast picture got in there...pretty hilarious though. So someone said bigleaf maple burl, could that really be a slab of burl? Not just birdseye? I am about to research the differences please forgive me for my limited knowledge I love woodworking but I new to working with live edge type wood ect. and just beginning different woods and identification of them. I am debating on exactly what I should do with it. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated but let's go more for serious replies and leave the French toast out of it, I already ate it, so farewell to that....and now on my way to the store for some oven cleaner. Thanks all.



That’s a very nice burl, slab... hard to tell. The value depends on a few things. Do you know how long it’s been Slab’d for? Also, it’s hard to tell the size of the slab. The shape makes it a little more challenging to work with. Really outside of my skill set, I don’t do resin pours. If it was me, I’d cut out the burl section. I’m a wood turner though, the rest of the slab would just be in my way. What kind of woodwork are you doing?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 12, 2020)

What are the dimensions and what do you want for it?


----------



## Howmuchwood (Jul 15, 2020)

I am not too sure about a price or if I even want to sell. I am still a newbie but I don't know when I may come across something like this again. Of course money always talks, but it was more a curiosity thing as far as "what might it be worth?" However, I will always consider offers. And here are some pics with measurements. Roughly overall is about 32 inches long by 13 to 16 inches, I hate this part...haha...anyways, also it is about 2 1/2 inches thick. Anymore questions let me know. Sorry for the long response.


----------



## phinds (Jul 15, 2020)

Howmuchwood said:


> I am not too sure about a price or if I even want to sell. I am still a newbie but I don't know when I may come across something like this again. Of course money always talks, but it was more a curiosity thing as far as "what might it be worth?" However, I will always consider offers.


If you want to sell it on this forum, you have to decide on a price and post it in the for sale forum. We don't do "make me an offer" type posts.

See rule #4 (link in the bottom banner, "terms and rules")

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Howmuchwood (Jul 19, 2020)

Ok. My apologies and thank you for the kind reminder.


----------



## phinds (Jul 19, 2020)

Howmuchwood said:


> Ok. My apologies and thank you for the kind reminder.


Oh, no need for any apology, I just wanted to make sure you knew.


----------

